# Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal



## Robbi9 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hallo. Bin neu hier. Brauche eure Hilfe. Habe mir ein gebrauchtes Lowrance Mark 5x DSI gekauft. Dazu ne neue Batterie und eine Geberstange. Mein Problem: ich ehalte nur sporadisch ein gutes Signal. Ist es dann mal da, verliert es ab einer Wassertiefe von ca. 7m das Signal. Außerdem sieht das Bild ständig anders aus (Automatikmodus). Habe auch schon einen neuen Geber gekauft. Leider keine  Änderung. Lade mal ein paar Bilder hoch. 
Habe das Gefühl, dass das Gerät selbst einen Weg hat. Habe uh schon eine andere Batterie ausprobiert. Wer kann helfen.
Schönen Abend euch allen da draußen.


----------



## Robbi9 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

So. Hier ein paar Aufnahmen vom letzten Hechtausflug. 
Beute: 2 Hechte


----------



## Carpdr (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Hallo,

 leider hatte ich genau das gleiche Problem mit meinem alten Echolot. (X125). Von heute auf Morgen verlor das Echolot ab 7m Tiefe den Bodenkontakt. Sporadisch tauchte er dann mal auf, aber verschwand dann auch wieder. Habe auch einen anderen Geber ausprobiert, aber leider ohne Erfolg.

 Mir hatte man hier im Board den Tipp gegeben, das Gerät 
 mal komplett zu rebooten und wieder auf Werkseinstellungen zurückzu setzen.

 Leider hat das auch nichts mehr gebracht.

 Viel Gluck
 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## fischbär (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Nützt es was die Empfindlichkeit hoch zu setzen? Sieht etwas danach aus, dass die Verstärkung nicht mehr logarithmisch ist, also möglicherweise eine Defekt im analogen Teil der Eingangsstufe. Neuer Transducer wird daher nicht viel bringen.


----------



## Robbi9 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Guten abend. Schon mal danke für die Antworten. Wenn ich an der Empfindlichkeit rumspiele kann man nur eine minimale Veränderung erkennen, was aber nicht zum erwünschten Ergebnis führt. Es ist schade. Dann muss ich wohl in ein neues investieren. 
@fischbär: ich bin eigentlich handwerklich nicht ganz unbeholfen. Du scheinst ja zu wissen wovon du redest. Kann ich den Defekt eventuell reparieren. Gibt es Ersatzteile für das Innenleben meines Echos?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*



Robbi9 schrieb:


> Kann ich den Defekt eventuell reparieren. Gibt es Ersatzteile für das Innenleben meines Echos?



Nein. Das Gerät ist abgedichtet und Ersatzteile wie bei Ruten & Rollen gibt es nicht.
Eine Reparatur ist ebenfalls nur schwer möglich und oft auch sehr teuer.


----------



## fischbär (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Bevor man es wegschmeißt, kann man es sicher versuchen zu reparieren. Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch eines der "alten" mit SA604 oder ähnlichem ist. Schau mal hier:
http://m.eet.com/media/1050186/C0189-Figure2.gif

Ist zwar Humminbird, macht aber nix. Da ist ein dicker Kondensator neben dem IC. Der wäre das erste, was ich tauschen würde. Aus dem kommt nämlich die Energie für den Puls. Und wenn der alt ist, reicht es eben nicht mehr für eine entsprechende Tiefe. Und man sollte auch mal schauen, ob es vielleicht einen Leckstrom durch eingedrungenes Wasser über den Piezo im Transducer gibt...

Du kannst ja mal schauen, ob Du dasDing aufbekommst und ein Foto der Leiterplatte reinstellen.


----------



## Robbi9 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Ok. Das hört ja schon mal nach einer Idee an. Werde es die Tage mal öffnen. Habe ja nichts zu verlieren. Muss aber erstmal das passende Werkzeug organisieren. Sieht nach einem Torx 5 aus.


----------



## Robbi9 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

So. Habe es ohne Probleme auf bekommen. Wie fischbär schon geschrieben hat, sitzt in der Mitte ein großer Kondensator (Bild) Sollte es dieser sein?
Würde mir dann gleich nen neuen bestellen. Achso. Die Schrauben sind Torx 9. Dann nur noch die Überwurfmuttern der Kabelanschlüsse lösen und man bekommt es gut auf. Die Platine kann man sachte raushebeln. Wir durch ein paar Kunststoffhaken gehalten.


----------



## Robbi9 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Hier das Bild von der Platine


----------



## fischbär (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Oh prima. Kannst Du das evtl. noch mal mit höherer Auflösung reinstellen? Was steht auf dem Chip links vor dem ganz großen Kondensator?


----------



## fischbär (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Auf der Platine sind zwei getrennte Kreise für DSI und normales Echolot. Hast Du sowohl mit 455, 800 und den niedrigen Frequenzen als 2D Echolot die selben Probleme gehabt? Damit könnte man es nämlich schon mal einkreisen...
Es wäre super hilfreich, wenn Du ein Foto machen könntest, wo man die Bauteilbeschriftung auf den ICs lesen kann...
---
Edith sagt: ich hatte nochmal etwas Zeit mir den Schaltkreis anzuschauen. Da sind unten auch noch Elkos, die vermutlich für die Produktion der höheren Spannung für den Puls zuständig sind. Der eine ganz rechts der Mitte sieht etwas mitgenommen aus.
Ich würde daher empfehlen, alle Elkos (nicht den SMD Elko) auf der Platine zu tauschen. Sonst sieht das soweit man sehen kann relativ gut aus. Keine Spuren von Überschlägen, Elektrokorrosion etc.
Ein Elkotausch könnte schon was bringen...


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Der hier sieht "aufbegläht" aus, kann natürlich auch durch das Fotogr. nur täuschen.Aber wenn die leicht aufgebeult sind oder anders aussehen wie die anderen ist das meistens nix gutes.

Hatte das beim Pc Motherboard da war der "Deckel" ganz leicht angehoben und besorgte mir so regelm. Blue Screens.


----------



## fischbär (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Ich glaube nicht, dass der aufgebläht ist. Das dürfte der Kleber sein, mit dem die Kondensatoren in einem Qualitätsprodukt gegen Abscheren der Beine durch Vibration gesichert werden.


----------



## Robbi9 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Hallo. Danke für die Tipps. Werde mir mal neue Elkos kaufen und verbauen. Melde mich hier, wenn ich was neues weiß.
Danke


----------



## Robbi9 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Guten Abend. Habe am Freitag neue Kondensatoren bekommen. Da die Zeit knapp war konnte ich erstmal nur den Großen in der Mitte wechseln (100v 1000...F).
Samstag auf dem Strelasund gewesen. Als wir aus dem kleinen Sportboothafen raus sind sah alles gut aus. Hatte mich aber zu früh gefreut. Kurz vor der Werft in Stralsund ging die Wassertiefe über 6m und das Signal war wieder weg. Und das schlimmste? Nicht einen Fisch gelandet. Drei Angler, großes Sortiment an Ködern, 5 Stunden, nicht einen Biss.


----------



## fischbär (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Lowrance Mark 5x DSI verliert ständig Signal*

Passen die Werte und Polaritäten genau? Gut schon mal, dass es die Reparatur überlebt hat! Versuche mal noch die anderen zu tauschen, vielleicht hilft das eher.

Grüße!


----------

